# Which Credit Cards offer good rewards to use for purchasing Fuel



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

Since I am going though a lot of fuel, I might as well get some reward for it.


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Any card with is attached to Velocity rewards you get double the points when you fill up at BP Service Stations


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Amex plat credit card

3 points per $
Then 2 points per litre at BP with Velocity


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

This article http://www.ausbt.com.au/woolworths-vs-coles-vs-bp-frequent-flyer-points-on-petrol recommends velocity as the most rewarding of the fuel/points schemes. 
If you can triple dip by using a credit card to purchase, and swipe your velocity card, then pay your credit card with your velocity global wallet, your points will add up in no time.


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

g00r said:


> This article http://www.ausbt.com.au/woolworths-vs-coles-vs-bp-frequent-flyer-points-on-petrol recommends velocity as the most rewarding of the fuel/points schemes.
> If you can triple dip by using a credit card to purchase, and swipe your velocity card, then pay your credit card with your velocity global wallet, your points will add up in no time.


how do I pay my credit card with my velocity global wallet ?


----------



## HumungousDill (May 23, 2016)

ghs said:


> how do I pay my credit card with my velocity global wallet ?


What is a velocity global wallet ?


----------

